# Haban sickle bar mower for Wheelhorse on Ebay



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

For you collectors out there, there is a Haban sicklebar mower for sale on Ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=2394271197&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

It ain't mine, just passng the info along to those who might be interested.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks like a good price hey wheely you need one of these.
Jody


----------

